# Top Gear New Series



## Derekh929

Cant wait this Sunday the fun starts again


----------



## SteveTDCi

mmmm McLaren v Lightening ....


----------



## Kerr

They were on This Morning the other morning. A little worse for wear.


----------



## Kerr

I think it's going to be good tonight. Looking forward to it. 

I did notice on the planner there is only six episodes in the series.


----------



## Kerr

Good fun for most of tonight. 

The car bungee looked properly scary. Not a chance you'd get me doing that.


----------



## uruk hai

Enjoyed it, not a bad start and I think the three of them work. Loved Harris in the T-Rex costume !


----------



## dode4

They’ve certainly got a bond between them thats starting to grow and it shows on tv.
I remember another famous 3 blokes that started that way too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Was a good show, but for me - Chris Harris running in the T-Rex costume, nearly wet myself, proper laugh out loud moment. 

No way I’d be looking over the dam, let alone what Doing a bungee !!


----------



## andy665

Good all round entertainment with a motoring theme - great start to the new series


----------



## Derekh929

Well great start for sure, loved the bit on dam scary stuff and great work setting up, so much could have gone wrong for sure, but stand out moment Harris running about in TRex suit on driving range hilarious.


----------



## Derek Mc

I think the three of them are really doing well apart from the fact that only one of them is a true dyed in the wool petrolhead, they are great TV.


----------



## The Cueball

Best program for a good number of years last night.

Had me proper laughing at points.


----------



## cole_scirocco

Started watching it this morning before work and only 5 minutes in and seemed fantastic. Paddy and Freddy bounce off each other so it's refreshing to watch.


----------



## GSD

I just didn’t get the moto cross track and getting sprayed with fake sweat part.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Behind the scenes video of the dam bungee video :


----------



## nicks16v

Yes, agree, its pretty good and some good chemistry between them all.


----------



## Derekh929

Get ready for more fun tonight, I’m tuned in ready for the action:thumb:


----------



## Steve_6R

2 in 2 for me. Enjoyed tonight's one a lot. Would rather the celebrity bit was lost, but Romesh is always good fun

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

I thought it was pretty good tonight. They are getting in more of a flow the more they do it.


----------



## beambeam

I loved the Nepal special and watched tonight's episode, thought it was fantastic. I stopped watching for years as just could not enjoy the old crew or newer crew mix but this bunch? Right up my street.

Also ditched the 32" HD ready ****box I had and watched it on my new 4K TV... That McLaren v Jet sequence was absolutely unreal on a decent telly!


----------



## MagpieRH

Steve_6R said:


> 2 in 2 for me. Enjoyed tonight's one a lot. Would rather the celebrity bit was lost, but Romesh is always good fun
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Agree with this - "star in a..." ran its course years ago. Just an excuse to advertise for barely-celebs now.

Aside from that, I like the current trio.


----------



## The Cueball

Another good episode.

I had hoped after last week the stupid zceleb in a car had been dropped... shame..

But gives me time for a quick pee and drink refill.

Who else wants a Dirty Rascal? 

:lol:


----------



## Cookies

I'm just watching last nights episode, and the McLaren vs the RAF was just incredible. 

Now, just wanted to ask if anyone noticed how clean the Jimny was at the end of Freddie's off road run? It was bizarrely immaculate after the course. 

Really enjoying it though. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Was another great episode, the F35 was an amazing bit of kit and the sequence they did was very good. 

Enjoyed it all, thought Romesh was good, don’t mind the star in the car, if it’s good people / celebrities and perhaps only a few dotted through the series ?


----------



## muzzer

Watched my first episode last week and for the first time in a long time, i laughed at a Top Gear episode, specifically the bit at the Golf range. That was funny so have recorded this series and will see how it goes but so far very promising.


----------



## Derekh929

Enjoyed the second episode , but not quite as funny as the 1st one, but still enjoyed it


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Really enjoyed it last night!


----------



## Derekh929

The Cueball said:


> Another good episode.
> 
> I had hoped after last week the stupid zceleb in a car had been dropped... shame..
> 
> But gives me time for a quick pee and drink refill.
> 
> Who else wants a Dirty Rascal?
> 
> :lol:


Said that to the wife at £7k I'm in:lol:


----------



## Kerr

Another strong episode this week. Some of the scenery was outstanding. 

The drag start in the Pontiac was comedy gold. :lol::lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Top work again and the axel incident lmol always wanted to go to Peru want even higher know


----------



## dode4

Incident with the Pontiac had me and the missus in stitches..... 
so much so we reworded it to watch again haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665

Really good show again last night, think the axle incident even tops the golf range hilarity


----------



## Chris Donaldson

They’ve done a good job. I’m really surprised at how much I’m enjoying it.


----------



## Starbuck88

Tears have come out my face every episode so far.

I was never a fan of Chris Evans or Matt Le Blanc or Rory. 

Honestly, I was a bit prejudiced to Paddy as I dislike typical Saturday Night TV Shows, thankfully I was willing to give it a go and I really enjoy him on TG.

I am thoroughly enjoying these 3 guys and long may it continue for them.


----------



## vsideboy

man I was howling when paddys axle fell out the back of the car. Definitely a good team up of guys.


----------



## nicks16v

vsideboy said:


> man I was howling when paddys axle fell out the back of the car. Definitely a good team up of guys.


That was so funny, I couldn't stop laughing to myself for 5 minutes.
These 3 definitely have that chemistry together that has been missing since the Clarkson 3 left. Paddy really does make you laugh sometimes. This has been lacking in Top Gear for quite a while and I'm glad they have now got 3 presenters that when combined, entertain and make you laugh, with a few car reviews thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Derekh929

That’s was epic, I can’t wait for next week, and get a test drive in that Aston and Carera S very soon
This is getting better and better for me, so out of 3 cars reviews what would you have.?


----------



## Alan W

Derekh929 said:


> This is getting better and better for me, so out of 3 cars reviews what would you have.?


Took me a while to get into it but I'm slowly warming to it, just before the series finishes! :lol:

And it would be the 911 for me as well. :driver:

Alan W


----------



## Kerr

The series end is coming too soon. The series has been really good and more people are enjoying and watching it again. The negativity has dropped off massively. 

They could have done with this going on. 

They now know what works. I'm sure as viewing figures are going up and it's going on BBC1 next year the budget and standard of guest will also go up.


----------



## MagpieRH

Loved the iD.R, but criticising the range is a bit much. It's built for a very specific purpose.
Having said that, it does encapsulate the state of the technology quite well - it can blitz older tech, but only in short bursts.

On another note, they really need to get rid of "star in a...". Pretty clear the studio audience had no idea who ksi was, and even Chris wasn't totally sure I don't think. Fred could batter him though. Not been a fan of the star segment for a long time, but it really is just filler now.


----------



## Starbuck88

Agree ^^^ Not keen on the star part. I always watch it on catch up and skip it. An extra review or a bit longer time on their challenge would be preferable over that segment.


----------



## Kerr

MagpieRH said:


> Loved the iD.R, but criticising the range is a bit much. It's built for a very specific purpose.
> Having said that, it does encapsulate the state of the technology quite well - it can blitz older tech, but only in short bursts.
> 
> On another note, they really need to get rid of "star in a...". Pretty clear the studio audience had no idea who ksi was, and even Chris wasn't totally sure I don't think. Fred could batter him though. Not been a fan of the star segment for a long time, but it really is just filler now.


KSI has 21 million followers on YouTube and nearly 8m of Instagram.

I knew of him, but had no idea why he was so famous. I still don't. His boxing match got massive press coverage for some reason. Makes a mockery of real boxers struggling to make a career with their skills.

I was glad that Flintoff beat him on the punch bag machine as be was too ****y. :lol:

Top Gear is moving over to BBC 1. Aiming for a younger viewer I've a horrible feeling we will see more of these social media fake celebrities.


----------



## nbray67

I'm still loving it as it makes me laugh every week.

They click so well with each other, Chris the scapegoat, Paddy the comedian and Freddie the guinea pig with no b8lls or fear.

Clarkson and co. I bet are kinda cringing at how well TG is now doing.

Long may it last.


----------



## vsideboy

Kerr said:


> KSI has 21 million followers on YouTube and nearly 8m of Instagram.


Not accounting for taste eh. All probably below 20 years old too.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Overall I am finding it very good.

The last one I watched I just thought that Paddy was coming across a bit aggressive. Sometimes you see it as humour and sometimes not. At that moment I couldn't see any humour in it.

Back in the studio just after he was a different person.


----------



## Cookies

Just watched the bit about Colin McRae, and it has to be the best bit of Top Gear I've ever watched. 

Brilliant.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Cookies said:


> Just watched the bit about Colin McRae, and it has to be the best bit of Top Gear I've ever watched.
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes thoroughly enjoyed a serious section to the programme as well, this series has been far too short, I cant wait for an epic Christmas edition know:lol:

So what other shows do others recommend on Netflix and amazon prime etc


----------



## Andyblue

Really enjoyed this series - apart from Paddy getting a little shouty at times, it’s been a great 6 episodes. 

Get rid of the studio “celebrity” and all good


----------



## Darlofan

Definitely better these days however I'm getting a little bored of dodgy mountain roads being driven up.


----------



## James_R

Yeah that bit by Chris Harris about Colin McRae was great

The reactions toward the end of Dave Richards and David Lapworth were very emotional.

I liked it.

Been a good series - as said by a few people on here and at work, Paddy gets a bit shouty.
And Freddie seemed a bit of a bully at times last series but this series he's toned it down a bit.

A bit nervous of how it might change with being on BBC1.
I prefer it a bit more off radar on 2.


----------



## Kerr

James_R said:


> Yeah that bit by Chris Harris about Colin McRae was great
> 
> The reactions toward the end of Dave Richards and David Lapworth were very emotional.
> 
> I liked it.
> 
> Been a good series - as said by a few people on here and at work, Paddy gets a bit shouty.
> And Freddie seemed a bit of a bully at times last series but this series he's toned it down a bit.
> 
> A bit nervous of how it might change with being on BBC1.
> I prefer it a bit more off radar on 2.


It's a bit of a worry about going to BBC1. Do they start making the show aiming for the younger viewer that BBC1 pulls, or do they realise they've got the format much better this year and stick with it?

Overall it's been a good 6 shows. Some really good content with it. The McRae feature was very good and deserved to be longer. It does show that you can make serious car related content entertaining and dramatic. There should be more of this.

The guest feature is always a big question mark. On BBC1 I assume will see a higher profile of guest. They need to pick interesting guests. They need to have something interesting to talk about and usually cars.


----------



## Derekh929

Well it seems Top Gear is back on the 30th Aug , buts the info came from American feed so not sure if UK , let’s hope it is UK as enjoyed last series


----------



## GSD

Does it sound bad if I say I can’t wait to see Paddy’s crash ?


----------



## Derekh929

Don’t forget tonight I believe 6pm bbc2 can’t wait for some petrolhead fun, may be a repeat as best of series 27 & 28 so it seems not new


----------



## Kerr




----------



## Derekh929

Top gear back on Sunday 8pm looking forward to it again this year, I really like this trio


----------



## Andyblue

Derekh929 said:


> Top gear back on Sunday 8pm looking forward to it again this year, I really like this trio


And going to BBC 1 I believe...


----------



## Coops

With the world how it is at the minute and the TV full of dramas, it'll make a change to actually watch something a little light hearted.

I believe they've dropped the "celeb" bit in the show, thank god.


----------



## vsideboy

Kerr said:


> I think it's going to be good tonight. Looking forward to it.
> 
> I did notice on the planner there is only six episodes in the series.


Mine said (1/5), maybe you get a sneaky extra episode where you live?

Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Kerr

vsideboy said:


> Mine said (1/5), maybe you get a sneaky extra episode where you live?
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts.


You're quoting my post from the last series.

Only five episodes this time? I guess it's hard to film much material under current circumstances.


----------



## Kerr

Reminder for tonight. 

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## muzzer

Kerr said:


> Reminder for tonight.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it.


Thanks for the heads up, i'd almost forgotten this :thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Almost forgot and it's on BBC 1 too!


----------



## Derekh929

Pretty average for first one for me, let’s hope they get better and better.


----------



## ken m sport

Derekh929 said:


> Pretty average for first one for me, let's hope they get better and better.


Really? Both my wife and I thought it was really funny (maybe because we are from Lancashire) :lol:


----------



## Kerr

I thought it was funny too. 

Every other programme gets massive allowances for the restrictions, but I thought they done well. 

I'd take the Volvo.


----------



## Cookies

Kerr said:


> I thought it was funny too.
> 
> Every other programme gets massive allowances for the restrictions, but I thought they done well.
> 
> I'd take the Volvo.


I thought the same. We were genuinely laughing hard in parts. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

I had a look around a model 3 last week. I was really unimpressed with the interior. I'd go for the Volvo too I think.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Cookies said:


> I thought the same. We were genuinely laughing hard in parts. Thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I had a look around a model 3 last week. I was really unimpressed with the interior. I'd go for the Volvo too I think.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The seats in all Teslas are awful. They scrimp on interior quality badly. I'm surprised it's rarely mentioned given how much focus is given to the quality of the German cars..

The Tesla 3 is also the ugliest car on the road.

However, Sweet Caroline.......:lol:


----------



## Darlofan

I'm wondering if Flintoff had to stay in the car while they repaired it after he hit the tyres. It was all fixed for the car park challenge.


----------



## Cookies

Darlofan said:


> I'm wondering if Flintoff had to stay in the car while they repaired it after he hit the tyres. It was all fixed for the car park challenge.


I think it had just been cleaned and/or polished. It was definitely still damaged in the carpark.

Cooks

Edit - just flicked it on again, as my son said the same as you - it must have been shot at separate times. There are scenes in the car park where there is no damage, and scenes where there is!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## VenomUK

I think the BBC has nailed it once again. I have to admit I think its as funny (if not funnier) 
than the old TG. Anyone who thinks otherwise need to just let it go and move on.


----------



## Coops

Good episode - we all watched it and thoroughly enjoyed it.

I'd take the Volvo too (but then I do already have a V90)


----------



## GSD

I thought pretty average and just couldn’t see the point of the don’t touch the ground rule especially when I saw 18 stone of McGuinness walking on top of a nice car.


----------



## nicks16v

They do seem to have jelled quite well these 3. Paddy is hilarious in it and makes the program for me.


----------



## SunnyBoi

I really liked how they brought in the audience by making it a drive in! Genius! So many lovely cars too!

Whole episode was great, I wanted to hear Harris's thoughts of the SF90 on the road as well. They only showed footage from the track.


----------



## Kerr

Half hour warning.


----------



## muzzer

Misses is watching i dont know what but it is on record.

Last weeks episode was funny, especially those three messing about at 3 sisters. :lol:
After years of becoming bored at Clarkson et all and the attempt to revive it with Evans and LeBlanc, i am enjoying Top Gear again.


----------



## Derekh929

Looking good this week


----------



## Kerr

It was mostly good. I thought the musical chairs segment went on a bit too long. 

No idea why people are getting their pants in a twist over damaging cars that were already write offs.


----------



## Derekh929

Know that’s more like it, loved it tonight, apart from tax payers bill for new Lamborghini:lol: wall of death I so want a crack at that


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> Know that's more like it, loved it tonight, apart from tax payers bill for new Lamborghini:lol: wall of death I so want a crack at that


I've read a few comments that suggest the Diablo didn't have the best of histories.

I'm not sure I'd be driving any car at 200mph when it rattled like the XJ220. :lol:


----------



## joe456

Derekh929 said:


> Know that's more like it, loved it tonight, apart from tax payers bill for new Lamborghini:lol: wall of death I so want a crack at that


Thank goodness they didn't put him in the F40!

Also they kept referring to the jaguar as a british car, but wasn't it taken over by ford in 1990, hence the reason the interior is littered with bits from a mk4 escort?


----------



## MDC250

I'm bias as the F40 is my ultimate dream car bar none, but how good does it still look?!? 

In comparison the Jag and the Lambo looked awful, time has not been kind to them.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Good episode and i much prefer these to the last 3, they seem to get on well without a bullying feeling you got with them.

Fair play to the Jag owner for letting them have a crack at 200mph, I assume the F40 owner didn't fancy it which shows the different approach taken by the owners.


----------



## Coops

SteveTDCi said:


> Good episode and i much prefer these to the last 3, they seem to get on well without a bullying feeling you got with them.
> 
> Fair play to the Jag owner for letting them have a crack at 200mph, I assume the F40 owner didn't fancy it which shows the different approach taken by the owners.


I believe the XJ220 is owned by Justin Law - he races Jags - you probably remember the Silk Cut XJR-9 from Goodwood Hill Climb, that's him. So he knows what he's doing spanner wise. :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

That Jag was making a right racket at the end of the 200mph run!!

Also a pity there was only a tiny bit of footage of the Lambo crash.


----------



## Derekh929

I think the Lamborghini is owned by Harry from evo mag I'm led to believe


----------



## The Cueball

Derekh929 said:


> I think the Lamborghini is owned by Harry from evo mag I'm led to believe


Are you thinking of his countach rather than the diablo?

This.. or should I say that diablo has had a pretty ropey history, just check out it's MOT history...

I believe the rumour going around is that the tyres were  and it should have never been on the road having just scraped a MOT after 11 years in hiding...

:thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Really enjoyed it when I watched it on iplayer this afternoon.


----------



## Derekh929

The Cueball said:


> Are you thinking of his countach rather than the diablo?
> 
> This.. or should I say that diablo has had a pretty ropey history, just check out it's MOT history...
> 
> I believe the rumour going around is that the tyres were  and it should have never been on the road having just scraped a MOT after 11 years in hiding...
> 
> :thumb:


Yes someone did say it has had a ropey past the car it could al be internet speak though, I thought it was the Diablo, I think you need a very talented driver with these old cars to even slightly explore what they can do.

It seems I have spread fake news just as you say cuey it appears:wall:
Why do people bother post crap they don't know:lol:, and me mentioning it


----------



## transtek

Greatest 200mph+ supercars? How about the Mclaren F1? (apart from the fact that they're now worth 24 mil!!!)


----------



## atbalfour

One of my favourite top gear episodes... great TV.


----------



## Coops

transtek said:


> Greatest 200mph+ supercars? How about the Mclaren F1? (apart from the fact that they're now worth 24 mil!!!)


Paddy stacked a Lambo! Do you really think someone is going to let him lose in a McL F1 :doublesho

Off topic but I wonder how many of them are actually left? I think something like 70 were made.


----------



## vsideboy

Coops said:


> Paddy stacked a Lambo! Do you really think someone is going to let him lose in a McL F1 :doublesho
> 
> Off topic but I wonder how many of them are actually left? I think something like 70 were made.


https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/family/lamborghini_diablo

there you go mate

1 taxed GT
https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/lamborghini_diablo_gt

9 taxed SV
https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/lamborghini_diablo_sv

13 taxed VT
https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/lamborghini_diablo_vt

3 taxed VT ROADSTER
https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/lamborghini_diablo_vt_roadster


----------



## Coops

vsideboy said:


> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/family/lamborghini_diablo
> 
> there you go mate
> 
> 1 taxed GT
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/lamborghini_diablo_gt
> 
> 9 taxed SV
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/lamborghini_diablo_sv
> 
> 13 taxed VT
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/lamborghini_diablo_vt
> 
> 3 taxed VT ROADSTER
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/lamborghini_diablo_vt_roadster


McLaren F1s I was talking about but interesting on the Lambo numbers. :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

no worries mate, sorry


----------



## GSD

Really enjoyed that episode but could have done without the wall of death part.


----------



## Kerr

vsideboy said:


> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/family/lamborghini_diablo
> 
> there you go mate
> 
> 1 taxed GT
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/lamborghini_diablo_gt
> 
> 9 taxed SV
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/lamborghini_diablo_sv
> 
> 13 taxed VT
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/lamborghini_diablo_vt
> 
> 3 taxed VT ROADSTER
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/lamborghini_diablo_vt_roadster


Even adding in the SORN cars the numbers are really small.

I never thought they were that rare as they are always available for sale. There's around 20 cars for sale in the UK just now which is a large percentage of the total cars.


----------



## kingswood

Fuming over the RS

almost had one for £8k back in 2010


----------



## P2K

Just caught the end of it last night.
Wondered how long it would take for them to say Freddie couldn't get it up :tumbleweed:


----------



## Brian1612

Thoroughly enjoyed it but still not quite as good as old TG.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

On again know folks


----------



## muzzer

Misses watching some rubbish about Hotel Chocolat but i'm recording it again :thumb:


----------



## J306TD

Anyone else seen this on their TV?

I'm not sure what it is









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

J306TD said:


> Anyone else seen this on their TV?
> 
> I'm not sure what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It's been recording you to see your reactions to parts of the show to judge value for BBC licence fee


----------



## Derekh929

I never knew caravanning could be so exciting, the waiting list on URUS wil be even longer know:lol:
I’m sure that was one of the hire cars StevieTdci had when over there on holiday?


----------



## atbalfour

Well tonight's episode wasn't quite at the heights of last week's... 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Wasn't the strongest episode last night. Every series has it's good episodes and filler content. 

Hopefully the last two episodes have the best bits.


----------



## The Cueball

That series fell off a cliff very quickly...


----------



## Derekh929

Have to agree not as good as last week, it looks like doing it on cheap, for sure, but hay glad of other tv to watch, I'm enjoying the Long way up on apple, and i will be watching gold rush again soon as out on 23rd oct series 11 always like it and gold divers and deadliest catch. I just take catch up for discovery channel on amazon prime for 3 months over Christmas for £5 pm and catch all the series at once.


----------



## muzzer

That wall of death was _ridiculous_ but fair play to them all for having a go at it


----------



## Derekh929

Don’t miss tonight’s looks good:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

I'm sat waiting for it right now as the whiff is working late, so i can watch it live so to speak


----------



## muzzer

Nuts to sitting on top of those cars whilst they are being ragged round :doublesho

Next weeks looks good.


----------



## Darlofan

I did that zip wire about 3weeks ago. Tremendous fun, although it was blowing a right gale that day! You get taken up in a battered old army truck too, not fun!


----------



## muzzer

Darlofan said:


> I did that zip wire about 3weeks ago. Tremendous fun, although it was blowing a right gale that day! You get taken up in a battered old army truck too, not fun!


I did it for my 50th a few years ago, was an almost perfect day and was great fun. Bizzarely, the smaller one is more scary than the big one because you have no idea what to expect, the big one was a blast.


----------



## Darlofan

muzzer said:


> I did it for my 50th a few years ago, was an almost perfect day and was great fun. Bizzarely, the smaller one is more scary than the big one because you have no idea what to expect, the big one was a blast.


It was for my 50th too. Did 1st one then had 2hr delay cos of the wind and rain!!!


----------



## Kerr

I thought it was good fun tonight. 

I think you need to make some allowances for the restrictions they filmed under with Coronavirus.

Some of the camera work drone flying at the quarry was impressive.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> I thought it was good fun tonight.
> 
> I think you need to make some allowances for the restrictions they filmed under with Coronavirus.
> 
> Some of the camera work drone flying at the quarry was impressive.


I really enjoyed that one, and the Stirling moss part was great, don't forget last episode of series tonight so I expect it will go out with a bang so don't miss it all:thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

Stirling Moss section was very well done 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Don’t forget last episode of series tonight looks like it will be a good one


----------



## Andyblue

Think considering the issues everyone has had, it's been a good series so far :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Agreed, i've thoroughly enjoyed this series. The northerners ganging up on Harris thing got a bit weary fast but that's the only bit i've thought went on too long, otherwise it's been great viewing which i didn't think i was going to see after the three amigos left but hats off to the BBC, they did it.


----------



## Kerr

I was hoping they'd end the series on a high tonight. I know they were restricted on what they could film, but that wasn't the greatest episode. 

I've felt the same about all the other Top Gear or Grand Tour episodes they've done shooting stuff in yards.


----------



## Derekh929

I love the new Honda , but I would have the mini lol
Tonight was an anti climax for me, this series was just ok for me, role on Lovecars I say


----------



## GSD

comin thro the rye poem


----------



## nicks16v

Just as you start to get into it and the presenters, its all ended. Didnt they used to go on for 10 or so episodes before ?


----------



## cole_scirocco

Disappointed with last nights episode in fairness.


----------



## Derekh929

Cole_E91 said:


> Disappointed with last nights episode in fairness.


Have to agree think cost cutting and covid did not help for sure , just not as good as last year i loved it, never mind look forward to Lovecars soon


----------



## Kerr

nicks16v said:


> Just as you start to get into it and the presenters, its all ended. Didnt they used to go on for 10 or so episodes before ?


Early Top Gear there was 10 episodes in some series. For the last 10-12 years 6-7 episodes per series was common.

To be fair it was much tougher to make good content this year with all the restrictions in place.


----------



## Coops

Given the constraints, it wasn't a bad series - there were times in yesterdays episode where me and the kids were really laughing at what was going on, and that's got to be good in these times.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Better than nowt but ****e, a poor imitation of the real thing


----------



## Starbuck88

I think a reasonably decent series. Their audience sections are a bit wooden but that'll come with time.

Difficult I guess to get much content with the pandemic going on so hats off to them.

I actually have enjoyed TopGear again with chris, freddie and paddy, so I'll look forward to the next one.


----------



## Brian1612

Was a poor finale. The attempts at humour fell flat as did the entertainment side. Cars weren't particularly interesting either.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

I enjoyed that episode, the electric car segment was a bit flat but the whole Mr Nippy segment was hilarious, especially McGuiness and Mr Shippy turning upside down.

Given the debacle that was the Evans/LeBlanc version of the show and as Kerr has already said, considering the restrictions they will have faced to make this series, i think it was a great series overall.


----------



## James_R

The last episode was a bit poor.

The whole Mr Nippy thing, whilst a little amusing, was a long drawn out thing taking up the majority of the show.

And the electric segment went daft driving through Alton Towers too.

Paddy has grated on me A LOT this series with all his SHOUTING!!!

He just needs to calm down a bit, and it appears he has taken the 'lead presenter' role taking centre stage (quite literally)


----------



## vsideboy

Just found this, reckon this is where paddy got his Ice Cream Truck idea from.

https://www.lego.com/en-gb/product/monster-burger-truck-31104


----------



## Derekh929

New Topgear on this Sunday 8pm I believe, 10 episodes in series 30


----------



## muzzer

I'll give it a watch again, i enjoyed the last series


----------



## Starbuck88

I'll be tuning in!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Looking forward to this, will be tuning in


----------



## Kerr

Thanks for the heads up. 

I didn't know a new series was coming. They usually promote it well, but I've not seen anything this time.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Well, absolutely one of the best so far, even better as when I was 5 I remeber riding in the back of me dads brown Mark IV 1.6GL cortina. Which he later crashed and replaced it with a light blue Mark V..


----------



## Kerr

My dad was like that. :lol:

Good start to the series. Harris was genuinely emotional over it.


----------



## andy665

Genuinely touching episode - brought back many happy memories of my dad and I in his many Cortinas


----------



## ridders66

Me too. Growing up, my dad had his own garage, and was a Ford man through and through. When I was little, he had 3 litre Zephyrs, then moved on to Mk1 Granada 3 litre Ghias. His last one, before he died, was a 1976 in dark blue, with a black vinyl roof and blue velour interior. My mum said I could have it, but I didn't. Idiot eh?
He briefly had a Mercedes 280 SE in dog ****e brown, but hated it. It wasn't a patch on the Fords. Thats when Mercs, Audis, BMWs etc were rusty unreliable sheds, much like most other makes.
My first cars were a couple of Viva HCs, a Mk1 escort and a Mk5 Cortina 1.6GL.


----------



## Cookies

Really enjoyed this evening's episode. Got me thinking about which of my dads cars I'd pick to drive. 

He was always a Datsun/Nissan guy, and my fondest memories were in a burgundy Datsun 120y (reg CIL 629), and his gold Datsun Cherry (reg EIL 1687). 

Great start to the new series.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

What an absolutely fantastic Episode.

The first car I remember my dad having was a MK2 Granada 2.8 Ghia X in metallic green with beige leather interior. I'll hopefully own one, one day.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Fantastic Episode. I hope they keep this momentum up and every episode is similar or better than this week's.


----------



## percymon

My dad swapped an old Allegro for a 1982 Fiesta 1.1L when it came time for me to learn to drive (thank goodness!).

I have fond memories of driving it across N.Wales to various hockey matches in my late teens, often with a few team mates aboard - maybe my dad bought a good 'un but i recall it being pretty happy at ''around'' , ahem, 60mph on the back roads.


----------



## Andyblue

Was a great episode - very emotional and brought back some great memories...

My dad had a few Citroens, the CX remains my favourite, with it's large wafting drive, roller drums for the speedo and rev counter and so much room... Remember it having a huge bonnet.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Totally disappointed with last night's episode. The dad's car thing went on far too long!


----------



## James_R

Cookies said:


> Really enjoyed this evening's episode. Got me thinking about which of my dads cars I'd pick to drive.
> 
> He was always a Datsun/Nissan guy, and my fondest memories were in a burgundy Datsun 120y (reg CIL 629), and his gold Datsun Cherry (reg EIL 1687).


Hehe, funny my dad had a Datsun 120Y and a Datsun Cherry 

I enjoyed this episode, I do think the "dads cars" bit went on a bit long, but it was enjoyable. I sat watching it with my son (just turned 19, who has his own car now)

I remember my dad having a brand new green MK4 Cortina (i fell out the back door going round a corner one day!) it had a fault on the door latch and my dad quickly got rid of it.

My lad says he thinks all my cars that I've had since he's been born have been cool :driver::thumb:

They did seem to rush through the Lamborghini section a bit too fast.

I'm looking forward to the Bond cars next week.


----------



## muzzer

I really enjoyed that, even the inevitable McGuinness victory at the end.


----------



## GSD

Excellent start to the new series enjoyed that they seem to be gelling together now.


----------



## andy665

Anyone else notice that on the Mk2 Escorts only Chris Harris had a sequential box, that would have made a massive difference to their times


----------



## Kerr

andy665 said:


> Anyone else notice that on the Mk2 Escorts only Chris Harris had a sequential box, that would have made a massive difference to their times


It also has a lot more power. It's a Vauxhall engine in that Ford.

They never said how long the stage was, or what the actual times were. They only said the gap.


----------



## P2K

Kerr said:


> It also has a lot more power. It's a Vauxhall engine in that Ford.
> 
> They never said how long the stage was, or what the actual times were. They only said the gap.


I'm sure they said it was a four mile race at the start, I could easily be mistaken though.


----------



## andy665

P2K said:


> I'm sure they said it was a four mile race at the start, I could easily be mistaken though.


It was a time trial, winner was driver with smallest time defecit to the time set by the 6R4

Was only a bit of fun but it clearly was not down to just driver ability


----------



## Kerr

Sabine Schmitz, known to many through Top Gear, has lost her long battle against cancer. RIP


----------



## Starbuck88

Kerr said:


> Sabine Schmitz, known to many through Top Gear, has lost her long battle against cancer. RIP


That is very sad news. Had the great fortune of meeting her at TopGear Live in 2011 backstage.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

TG on Sunday will be dedicated to Sabine.


----------



## Kerr

A very specific topic tonight. If you're a Bond fan then it would make more sense. 

Some of the cars were stunning. I was thinking the Toyota 2000 GT was a beautiful car and was about to be announced as affordable. I was wrong. :doublesho


----------



## muzzer

And that Alfaholics GTA......£325,000?? That is a beautiful thing but......how much??


----------



## Kerr

£3.3m for the Aston too. 

Everything interesting or exciting in the car world has hugely inflated prices these days. It's getting a bit crazy.


----------



## Darlofan

Kerr said:


> £3.3m for the Aston too.
> 
> Everything interesting or exciting in the car world has hugely inflated prices these days. It's getting a bit crazy.


All that money but not road legal?? I wonder why.


----------



## Kerr

Darlofan said:


> All that money but not road legal?? I wonder why.


All those gadgets are dangerous? :lol:

They'd be great for road rage.


----------



## andy665

muzzer said:


> And that Alfaholics GTA......£325,000?? That is a beautiful thing but......how much??


Amount of work going in to one of those will be broadly similar to amount of hours that goes into a Singer 911 or an Eagle E-Type so not at all surprised at the price. If you think about the man hours required it actually seems good value against the Roma


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Enjoyed last nights episode, especially the Alfa.


----------



## muzzer

andy665 said:


> Amount of work going in to one of those will be broadly similar to amount of hours that goes into a Singer 911 or an Eagle E-Type so not at all surprised at the price. If you think about the man hours required it actually seems good value against the Roma


Oh i know there is a lot of time and skill put into them but even so


----------



## ridders66

percymon said:


> My dad swapped an old Allegro for a 1982 Fiesta 1.1L when it came time for me to learn to drive (thank goodness!).
> 
> I have fond memories of driving it across N.Wales to various hockey matches in my late teens, often with a few team mates aboard - maybe my dad bought a good 'un but i recall it being pretty happy at ''around'' , ahem, 60mph on the back roads.


My sister had an Allegro when she passed her test. My dad bought to for her from one of his customers. It was a 'posh' one, 1500 engine, plush velour seats and blue vinyl roof! People slagged them off but they drove well, and the hydroelastic suspension worked well. It never missed a beat.


----------



## ridders66

muzzer said:


> And that Alfaholics GTA......£325,000?? That is a beautiful thing but......how much??


My old boss had a Lancia replica racing car, one of only two made. It was worth over half a million.


----------



## muzzer

ridders66 said:


> My old boss had a Lancia replica racing car, one of only two made. It was worth over half a million.


Lots of various italian exotica exists, the Lancia Hyena for example is worth well over £100k now but i stand by my point, taking a classic and making it better is great but then asking over £300k is daft.
Don't get me wrong, it's cracking car and is far better than that Roma for me but i don't think it's £325k worth but that is just my opinion.


----------



## ridders66

muzzer said:


> Lots of various italian exotica exists, the Lancia Hyena for example is worth well over £100k now but i stand by my point, taking a classic and making it better is great but then asking over £300k is daft.
> Don't get me wrong, it's cracking car and is far better than that Roma for me but i don't think it's £325k worth but that is just my opinion.


I completely agree, for that money you could get a lot more.


----------



## andy665

ridders66 said:


> I completely agree, for that money you could get a lot more.


But the people who will buy an Alfaholics GTA can and will have lots of other cars as well, to the people who buy these £225k is like £2.25k is to the rest of us. When you consider the time spent on each car (Alfaholics quote approx 3000 hours) its actually cheap, a main dealer labour rate would be well in excess of what you are paying here for real craftsmanship

The fact that you will wait 3 years for an Alfaholics GTA suggests that there is demand for them so the price is clearly not an issue.


----------



## James_R

Only a measly 5 episodes this time

WTF BBC?

No sooner do you get into it then its done 

I've enjoyed the two so far, hoping tonights will be good.


----------



## Kerr

James_R said:


> Only a measly 5 episodes this time
> 
> WTF BBC?
> 
> No sooner do you get into it then its done
> 
> I've enjoyed the two so far, hoping tonights will be good.


It can't be easy making Top Gear with all the Coronavirus restrictions.

The series is too short, but it's probably wise not to make too many episodes and wait for restrictions to ease.


----------



## Andyblue

Enjoyed last weeks, did feel the 007 stuff went on a little long, but still good :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Good fun and scenery tonight. Some dreadful English pronunciations. 

The towing down the runway. That was very brave and I'm shocked health and safety allowed that.


----------



## Darlofan

Kerr said:


> Good fun and scenery tonight. Some dreadful English pronunciations.
> 
> The towing down the runway. That was very brave and I'm shocked health and safety allowed that.


Scenery was tremendous, great ad for Scotland.
Being towed at that speed was madness but I'd love to give it a go. Thought Freddie was going to lose it at one point.


----------



## Kerr

Darlofan said:


> Scenery was tremendous, great ad for Scotland.
> Being towed at that speed was madness but I'd love to give it a go. Thought Freddie was going to lose it at one point.


His legs were all over the place. I thought he was going too.

I'll leave you to it. I don't fancy doing a faceplant at 90mph.


----------



## James_R

Kerr said:


> It can't be easy making Top Gear with all the Coronavirus restrictions.
> 
> The series is too short, but it's probably wise not to make too many episodes and wait for restrictions to ease.


Quite true.
The 5 episodes it now seems is 4!!!
Number 5 must be the obligatory best bits of the series...



Kerr said:


> Good fun and scenery tonight. Some dreadful English pronunciations.
> 
> The towing down the runway. That was very brave and I'm shocked health and safety allowed that.


Yeah enjoyed it again.
Much better having a few really good episodes than lots of crap ones.

I was amazed at the runway thing.
Pretty hairy to say the least. :doublesho
But funny


----------



## AnthonyUK

So the off-road test for the new Land Rover was against a 2 wheel drive buggy and a Chelsea tractor on road tyres. What a waste of time.


----------



## Darlofan

AnthonyUK said:


> So the off-road test for the new Land Rover was against a 2 wheel drive buggy and a Chelsea tractor on road tyres. What a waste of time.


You're watching the wrong programme if it's true comparisons you want. It's all about entertainment now.


----------



## Kerr

Straight after Top Gear tomorrow night there is a tribute to Sabine Schmitz.

Here is the link 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.to...ays-tribute-sabine-schmitz-30-min-special?amp

It's hosted on iPlayer immediately after Top Gear. It is shown on BBC 1 on Wednesday.


----------



## The_Weasel

From the Top Gear website.....

Top Gear will pay tribute to Queen of the Nürburgring Sabine Schmitz, who died last month aged 51, with a half-hour special. 

The programme will be available to stream through BBC iPlayer from 9pm this Sunday, April 4th, immediately after the Top Gear series finale on BBC One. It will also be broadcast at 7:30pm on BBC One on Wednesday, April 7th.


----------



## Derekh929

Just a reminder last one 8pm tonight BBC cost savings or Covid?


----------



## muzzer

More Covid than cost savings i suspect but i could be wrong. My wife is watching grease for the upteenth time so i'll be watching it Tuesday night when she is on a late shift


----------



## muzzer

I actually got to watch it and enjoyed that immensely


----------



## Kerr

Good fun episode again. 

The Sabine tribute film is very good.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Really enjoyed that last episode.


----------



## Summit Detailing

An excellent way to end the series.

The Sabine tribute on iPlayer is well worth 30mins of anyone's time!...

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Starbuck88

Summit Detailing said:


> An excellent way to end the series.
> 
> The Sabine tribute on iPlayer is well worth 30mins of anyone's time!...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


Came here just to say this. Lovely Tribute.


----------



## Kerr

New series starts tomorrow night.


----------



## andy665

Great start to the series snd really heart warming tribute to Eddie Kidd


----------



## Kerr

Fantastic. 

First part was great fun with the cars. The second part was a genuinely moving feature. 

That was powerful.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Thoroughly enjoyed that tonight. I honestly didn’t realise Eddie Kidd was still alive. You could actually see his face light up with the bikers convoy.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Enjoyed last night, especially the section on Eddie Kidd.


----------



## B8sy

Agree with the comments, great opening episode and really moved by the Eddie King part.

Big thumbs up to Harris for his lap time in the 765LT 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

Half way through the first episode right now. My arm hairs are standing up.


----------



## GSD

Well done Paddy the Eddie Kidd part was quite touching.


----------



## nbray67

Great opening episode.

You could still see that glint in Eddie's eyes as well. Heart warming to say the least.

This is what Paddy should stick too and ditch QOS before it taints his TV career as that is absolute ****!


----------



## cole_scirocco

Loved the tribute at the second half of the show.


----------



## Kerr

I couldn't get into it this week. A huge disappointment after last week.


----------



## Derekh929

Last week for me was the best ever episode of top gear this week was average for me, apart from the STO holy lord sounded epic


----------



## MDC250

Only just watched Episode 1, crikey it was moving, humbling and a whole lot of other things to boot. Such an interesting story I’d have liked more.


----------



## kingswood

MDC250 said:


> Only just watched Episode 1, crikey it was moving, humbling and a whole lot of other things to boot. Such an interesting story I'd have liked more.


I agree, was ever so moving.

im guessing but think Eddie has prob wanted to kept out the lime light since the accident.

hopefully this may encourage him to want to tell his story more.

ultimately it has to be whatever is best for him but he clearly loved the moments with the bikes and seeing the stunts again.


----------



## nbray67

Last nights chilli challenge made me PMSL.

Freddie's reaction to the scotch bonnet chilli when he leapt out of the car was priceless.
Side splittingly good humour from these 3 at the moment imo.


----------



## MDC250

kingswood said:


> I agree, was ever so moving.
> 
> im guessing but think Eddie has prob wanted to kept out the lime light since the accident.
> 
> hopefully this may encourage him to want to tell his story more.
> 
> ultimately it has to be whatever is best for him but he clearly loved the moments with the bikes and seeing the stunts again.


Absolutely, he seems a genuinely lovely bloke and he looks to have good family and friends around him. What a guy to be able to still smile after all he has been and continues to go through.


----------



## GSD

Just watched Sundays episode and it was very disappointing flicked through all of the Iceland part the rest was barely watchable.


----------



## PaulAT

GSD said:


> Just watched Sundays episode and it was very disappointing flicked through all of the Iceland part the rest was barely watchable.


This week was definitely a filler episode.

Last weeks wasn't great. I know it's probably more an entertainment show than a car show but I just didn't see the point/relevance of the chilli challenge. It proved nothing on performance of the cars but more on the bravery/stupidity of the presenters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

Really enjoyed last nights episode. Mainly due to Freddies section about getting his racing licence etc.

Liked seeing the Aston Victor. Only bit of disappointment was the Delorean section. Feels like this has been done to death and the story told a million times over that's already public knowledge, to me didn't have the same gravity as other historic sections they've done before.

Would have been cool to maybe show the company selling delorean parts to this day from the original manufacturing stocks, or the community who have put in different engines etc to make them into true sports cars etc.


----------



## The Cueball

I agree about the DMC "story"... it's been done to death.

I feel it's actually starting to take away from the "awesomeness" of the time machine..

At the end of the day, it was a pi poor car made up a several cast offs by different other manufacturers..

the company owner was a wannabe drug gangster with a creepy plastic chin..

Leave it as the epic movie car some of us grew up with..

:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Agree with the above comments, so much more could of been added about DMC with the factory in the USA continuing the manufacture of parts etc. 
I worked with a guy from Belfast for 14 years and his brother worked at the DMC plant, the stories he used to tell about the production lines, where the assemblers would come into work on Monday with a huge tool chest at there disposal then by the end of the week it was all gone and they had another one ordered for the following week, how components were carried out in lunch bags and sold on, basically near enough everyone he knew there were making double there salaries with knock off parts and tools.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

An old boy I knew years ago said the same sort of thing happened when he working at the Talbot factory.


----------



## Derekh929

1st on great best ever , second and third poor, last one, really great episode and great tv, well done to the guys top work


----------



## Andyblue

Just catching up on the series - enjoying it, but I do wish they weren’t to ‘shouty’ wish they’d just tone down it a touch - comes across at times as they’re trying too hard…


----------



## vsideboy

reading the messages I'm not too bothered sky recording cut the end off haha


----------



## Coops

Seems like they peaked with the first episode and have been steadily declining.

Sundays episode for me was a waste of time. Victor was OK but ruined by Paddy shouting /screaming all the time. Freddie's driving segment was pretty pointless and it was never in doubt that he'd not pass. DMC been done to death, sure I watched a BBC documentary on it a few months back.


----------



## Kerr

The quality had been too varied for me, but then other people are enjoying segments I've not liked. 

I thought this Sunday was a good. It was the second episode that was the weak link for me. 

Some new ideas are needed, but everyone struggles to come up with something new.


----------



## ridders66

I like the new format, I think the three get on well, the northern humour works, but....this series, has had great stories, Eddie Kidd was very moving, I loved the Aston Victor. But a lot of it has been a bit boring.


----------



## Kerr

Christmas special is on at 8.30pm tonight.


----------



## cole_scirocco

Kerr said:


> Christmas special is on at 8.30pm tonight.


Did not know this! Thanks mate!


----------



## kingswood

don't know if its being mentioned earlier but sky is now showing all the series of Top gear from series 1 in 2002.

quite unbearable watching seeing the price of the cars, and what they are now!


----------



## GleemSpray

kingswood said:


> don't know if its being mentioned earlier but sky is now showing all the series of Top gear from series 1 in 2002.
> 
> quite unbearable watching seeing the price of the cars, and what they are now!


It could be worse - they could be showing the original TG from the 70`s, with Chris Goffey doing sensible reviews of sensible cars (wearing his sensible car coat...)


----------



## Kerr

The new series of Top Gear starts tonight at 8pm BBC 1.

I've not seen any promotion for it.


----------



## Cookies

Kerr said:


> The new series of Top Gear starts tonight at 8pm BBC 1.
> 
> I've not seen any promotion for it.


Never heard about that at all!!!


----------



## Kerr

Cookies said:


> Never heard about that at all!!!


I was thinking the same. Normally there is promotions over BBC for weeks before it starts. I've not seen anything. 

It's a very low key build up .


----------



## ridders66

Just watching it now. I have to say, I'm a little unhappy that the BBC has flown them out to Thailand where they have raced pick ups which pumped out more black smoke than anything I've seen and they didn't seem to care, on the other hand the BBC are reporting on an almost daily basis the effects of pollution and global warming. I think it was unnecessary and a little hypocritical of the BBC.


----------



## Kerr

I enjoyed that.


----------



## muzzer

Kerr said:


> I enjoyed that.


Same here, one of the better recent ones. That Rimac is immense! Just a shame it's £2million though, suppose i best get looking down the back of the sofa a bit more.
That temple at the end looked amazing, i'd love to go see that in person


----------



## vsideboy

muzzer said:


> Same here, one of the better recent ones. That Rimac is immense! Just a shame it's £2million though, suppose i best get looking down the back of the sofa a bit more.
> That temple at the end looked amazing, i'd love to go see that in person


Give it a few years for technology to get cheaper mate, few years the new Kia Sportage will be knocking on for 1second 0-60s haha

Shame that Fred was ill, as I'd have liked to have seen the monster hilux on those dirt tracks.


----------



## muzzer

vsideboy said:


> Give it a few years for technology to get cheaper mate, *few years the new Kia Sportage will be knocking on for 1second 0-60s* haha
> 
> Shame that Fred was ill, as I'd have liked to have seen the monster hilux on those dirt tracks.


If it does i won't be driving it that's for sure and yes, it did kind of take the edge off the end of the show.


----------



## Kerr

Three episodes in and I think they've all been good. Varied and interesting content.


----------



## LeeH

I haven’t watched any of the new ones apart from a little of the first one, it was bad. 

When does it start getting good?


----------



## Coops

Thought the piece on the RR was good last night - they still are impressive bits of kit.

AMG One was boring.

Stock car thing was ok but staged the last race to ensure that Freddie finished.


----------

